# Bcaa while bulking



## fet123 (Apr 27, 2006)

I search everywere in the forum for this but count find it, I was wondering if it is anygood to take Bcaa during bulkin, I read that a lot of you guys recommend to take it during cutting. But the question is does it help me while bulking? I already have they were given to me as a gift but should I save them for later or just ak them?


----------



## mrmark (Apr 28, 2006)

From what I understand, you don't need BCAAs while bulking because you will be getting enough from your whey shake and since you're bulking, you shouldn't be in a catabolic state. 

I'd save them for when you finish and start cutting. 

Hope that helped.


----------



## bludevil (Apr 28, 2006)

like mrmark said, get plenty from foods while bulking, keep for cutting


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 28, 2006)

If you are eating enough protein, you will get enough BCAAs from food while bulking.


----------



## fet123 (Apr 28, 2006)

bludevil said:
			
		

> like mrmark said, get plenty from foods while bulking, keep for cutting


  Thanks for the advice, will save it for later then.

By the way if that is you in your Avatar, Nice Body!!!


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Apr 29, 2006)

If you have long and intense workouts, then I would definitely continue to supplement with BCAA's pre, during, and post workout.  If you just have normal weightlifting workout's, which last 40 mins to 1 hr, then I wouldn't worry about them too much when bulking.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 30, 2006)

Yep.  Forty Yard Dash is right.  For longer workouts, its key, whether you are bulking or not.  If you have piss poor energy metabolism due to insulin problems or feature a lot of fat in your diet for enegy, you may want to use BCAAs before you exercise, just to keep on the anabolic side towards the end of your workout (throw it in your workout drink if your pushing one hour or just beyond it with heavy exertion).


----------



## bludevil (May 1, 2006)

fet123 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice, will save it for later then.
> 
> By the way if that is you in your Avatar, Nice Body!!!



Thanks man, that was taken last summer.


----------

